# اهدي الصورة المسيحيه للعضو الذي ترغب



## besm alslib (21 مارس 2010)

*فكرة الموضوع بسيطه واظن في متلها انما انا حابه تكون مخصصه بالصور المسيحيه*

*وهي ان كل عضو اما يضيف او يهدي عضو تاني صورة مسيحيه*

*وسبب الفكره ان انا ما عندي خاصية اضافة رسائل الزوار فلو حبيت اهدي شخص ما صورة *

*هكون مضطرة لاستعمال الرسائل الخاصه وهو شي مش لطيف*

*واظن ان المشكله تواجه كل الاعضاء اللي ما عندهم خاصيه رسائل الزوار*

*وكمان مره شفت موضوع الغاليه اسميشال وهي تقول ان ما بقت قادره تشوف الصور والايقونات الحلوة*

*اللي بتنضاف في البروفيلات *

*فهيك هيكون فينا نعرض الصور اللي بنحبها وكمان نسرق الصور اللي بنحبها ههههههه*



*اتمنى الفكرة تلاقي قبول ويكون القسم هو مكانها الصحيح لاني ما عرفت وين انزل الموضوع*



*سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 مارس 2010)

*هبتدي انا *

*واحب اشكر الاخ **marcelino على الصورة الكتير حلوة *


*واهديه هالصورة *


*



*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## besm alslib (27 مارس 2010)

*اهداء للاخ **marcelino*

*وشكرا على الصور الروعه *




​


----------



## besm alslib (27 مارس 2010)

*وبحب  اهدي الصورة دي *

*لاختي الحبيبه والغاليه اسميشال *

*



*
​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *وبحب اهدي الصورة دي *​
> 
> *لاختي الحبيبه والغاليه اسميشال *​
> *
> ...


 


:download:


ما تتصوريش هديتك دى غالية عندى قد اية بسم الصليب 

حاولت احطها بتوقيعى 

لكن لانى عضوة غلبانة مزرقة جنب الحيط 

لم يقبل اضافتها 

شكرا ليكى حبيبتى 

حقيقى متاثرة ودموعى نزلت كمان


----------



## besm alslib (28 مارس 2010)

*مبسوطه كتير انها عجبتك *


*وبهديكي كمان هاد الرابط  بس للاسف ما بنضاف بالمنتدى لان ما في خاصية عرض الفلاش لو فتحتيه مرري الماوس على الصورة  *



*وبتمنى انو يعجبك *


http://up.2sw2r.com/upswf/Y1k06834.swf​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2010)

توقيع asmicheal :شرعت ان اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد 
صلواتكم :اختكم asmicheal




*شكرا اغلى بسم الصليب على هديتك الغالية دية *
*



*​


----------



## طحبوش (30 مارس 2010)

لكل الاعضاء في المنتدى لان بحبهم كلهم ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2010)

*بهديها لكل اعضاء المنتدى *




​


----------



## *koki* (30 مارس 2010)

للكل
موضوع حلو


----------



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2010)

*لاختي الغاليه والحبيبه اسميشال اتمنى تعجبك*




​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لاختي الغاليه والحبيبه اسميشال اتمنى تعجبك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:download:


خدى بالك انتى كدة اكلتى عقلى كلة 

ما سبتيش لى فية حاجة 

لان مارمرقص شفيعى وصديقى وحبيبى جدا جدا 

والتصميم فى منتهى الروعة 

انتى مبدعة مبدعة بسم الصليب 

بقول 

هافتح ليكى مجال استغلك يعنى 

بحساسيتك المرهفة وفنك الروعة 

فية اقوال اباء ممكن تصممى لها  روعة كدة 
وخصوصا بابا شنودة وابونا بيشوى كامل 

وخدى المناظر اللى تعجبك من موضوعاتى بالصور 
اكتبى ببحث المنتدى asmicheal 

وخدى ما يعجبك بدون استاذان 

بتفكرنى باغلى واحدة عليا هنا ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة 
فراشة مسيحية 

هاضع الصورة بتصميمى 
انتى اسرتينى 
وكالعادة الكيبورد اتملا دموع 

ينفع كدة 

هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2010)

*مبسوطه كتير كتير كتير ان الصورة عجبتك *

*وبجد فرحت من قلبي لانك حطيتيها بالتوقيع *

*ومنشان اني اعمل اقوال على صور القديسين بصراحه كنت حابه اعملها كتير *

*بس لاني بشوف تصميمات روعه من اروجه وفراشه ده خلاني ابعد عن الفكره لان انا *

*مش شاطره كتير يعني ومش حابه اخجل لبساطة تصميمي ههههههههههه*

*بس ان شاء الله هبقى ادور على الصور والاقوال وان شاء الله اعمل *

*وانا كمان لاحظت غياب فراشه بس بقول يمكن عندها ظروف واتمنى انها ترجع تنور المنتدى من جديد*

*لان ابداعها وحشنا كتير *


*وبجد من تاني مبسوطه كتير ان الصورة عجبتك وان شاء الله يا رب دموعك ما تنزل ابدا الا بالفرح والسعاده *​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *مبسوطه كتير كتير كتير ان الصورة عجبتك *
> 
> 
> *وبجد فرحت من قلبي لانك حطيتيها بالتوقيع *
> ...






:download:


يهمنى رايك 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1994652&posted=1#post1994652​


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*اهداء للأخ مارسلينو وشكرا على الصورة الروعه

*
*



*
​


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اهداء للأخ مارسلينو وشكرا على الصورة الروعه
> 
> *
> *
> ...



*انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع*

*تسلم ايدك تصميم جميل اوى وجديد*

*خلى بالك كده هنستغلك كتير :fun_lol:*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك تصميم جميل اوى وجديد*
> 
> *خلى بالك كده هنستغلك كتير :fun_lol:*



*هههههههههه ولا يهمك استغل براحتك *

*وميرسي كتير عالصور التحفه اللي بتنور فيها بروفيلي*

*ومعلش خاصية رسائل الزوار مش متاحه عشان هيك بحط الصور هنا *​


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*حبيبتي الغاليه اسميشال *

*انتي كمان وحشتيني كتير *

*ومعلش بنت حماي كانت عنا زياره فكنت بدخل قليل كتير *

*ميرسي حبيبتي على رقتك وتحيتك الرقيقه *
*
وانتي عارفه خاصية الرسائل مش موجوده عشان كده بهديكي الصورة دي هنا واتمنى تعجبك حبيبتي*


*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *حبيبتي الغاليه اسميشال *​
> 
> *انتي كمان وحشتيني كتير *​
> *ومعلش بنت حماي كانت عنا زياره فكنت بدخل قليل كتير *​
> ...











هوة النهاردة 
الظاهر 
اليوم العالمى للحركات التى تفتننى 

بمحبتها وصدقها 

الانسانة دى بقى 

الوحيدة مع كام واحدة اللى نفسى تكون صديقتى 
مش مجرد معرفة نت 



رغم ان لها راى قوى جدا 
ومعارض بمنطق احبة واحترمة 
لانة ملفوف بادب جم 
ورقى مشاعر 
واحساس اية بالرقة 
وفن اية بالابداع 

وتواضع يزيد اللفة كلها هيبة واعتزاز 


الانسانة دى مكانتها بقلبى مميزة جدا 
ولا يضاهيها بجد حد 



هى 







 اليوم, 03:46 PM #*19* besm alslib 
عضو برونزي

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 712 






















*رد: اهدي الصورة المسيحيه للعضو الذي ترغب* 

*حبيبتي الغاليه اسميشال *​
 
*انتي كمان وحشتيني كتير *​
 
*ومعلش بنت حماي كانت عنا زياره فكنت بدخل قليل كتير *​
 
*ميرسي حبيبتي على رقتك وتحيتك الرقيقه *​
 
*وانتي عارفه خاصية الرسائل مش موجوده عشان كده بهديكي الصورة دي هنا واتمنى تعجبك حبيبتي*​

 
*



*​








ليصبح توقيعى مزين ببصمة غاليتى السورية الراقية 


*تصميم حبيبتى السورية الراقيةبسم الصليب* 




*



*
*



*​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2033309#post2033309


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2010)

هو الموضوع كله صور لأسميشيل ؟؟؟ في الصور اللى لى انا ؟؟
طيب والنبى لأديها عييييييييييييييييييييييين 

انا وراكى والصور كتير هاهاهاهاها


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هو الموضوع كله صور لأسميشيل ؟؟؟ في الصور اللى لى انا ؟؟
> طيب والنبى لأديها عييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> انا وراكى والصور كتير هاهاهاهاها


 









تصدق يا مولكا 
وحشنى نقطك فيا 
بس خف على الغالية السورية بسم الصليب 

لانها حبيبتى 


يا بخت من زار وحقد قصدى نقط قصدى خفف


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> هو الموضوع كله صور لأسميشيل ؟؟؟ في الصور اللى لى انا ؟؟
> طيب والنبى لأديها عييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> انا وراكى والصور كتير هاهاهاهاها


 


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لا طبعا الموضوع اساسا للكل *

*بس هي اسميشال المقربه الي اكتر شي بالمنتدى *

*وولا يهمك مر انت عالموضوع وهنبقى نهديك صور ههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بس خف على الغالية السورية بسم الصليب
> 
> لانها حبيبتى


 

*تسلمي يا احلى اسميشال بجد كلك ذوق وانتي كمان حبيبتي *​


----------



## *koki* (19 أبريل 2010)

لى اللى بعدى


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا كوكي كلك ذوق*

*الصورة اهداء للاخ مولكا *




​


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2010)

*اهداء لكوكي*




​


----------



## *koki* (20 أبريل 2010)

لى اللى قبلى


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

المفروض تكون فى قسم الالعاب 
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا كوكي على الصورة كتير حلوة*

*تسلمي يا قمر*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> المفروض تكون فى قسم الالعاب





kokoman قال:


> ​




*لو حابين تنقلو الموضوع اكيد ما في مشكله*​


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

للكل


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*تسلمي كوكي يا قمر على الصورة اللي بتجنن*
​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*وانا حابه اصبح لاغلى واقرب الاشخاص علي بالمنتدى *

*حبيبتي اسميشال*

*يسعدلي صباحك يا زهرتنا *

*وشكرا ليكي على الصباح الحلو و الورده اللي بتجنن وخصوصا اني بموت في الورد *

*وخلاص قررت اسميكي زهرة المنتدى طبعا اذا موافقه *

*وبهديكي هالورده ومعلش مش هينفع  اهديها برسائل الزوار
*

*



*
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *وانا حابه اصبح لاغلى واقرب الاشخاص علي بالمنتدى *​
> 
> *حبيبتي اسميشال*​
> *يسعدلي صباحك يا زهرتنا *​
> ...


 

:download:


ربنا يخليكى 
يا مدلعانى انتى 

بس ما استاهلش محبتك الرقيقة دى 
شكرا ليكى اسرتينى بلطفك 
ومحبتك النابضة بالصدق 


انا كمان بحب الورد جدا 
خصوصا الجورى البلدى الاحمر 

بس بقى غرقت الكيبورد دموع 

اللة 
مش هنعرف نكمل 

فتحت الخاص للاعضاء 
مخصوص لخاطر عيونك غاليتى السورية الراقية بسم الصليب
جربى شوفية 
علشان موضوعك المسيحى الجميل 

ممكن اقلبة شات حب فيكى 
خللى بالك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كمان انتى بقى عارفة غيرة مولكا 
احمممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه ماشي حبيبتي وانا كمان من رايك هههههههههه*

*وتسلميلي يا رب على فتحك للخاص وهو كده هيكون احسن فعلا عالاقل نريح الناس من دوشتنا هههههه *

*بس كلمة حق انتي تستاهلي اكتر بكتير بس ما باليد حيله هههههههه*

*وع فكره مش هتنازل عن مناداتك بزهرة المنتدى *

​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*ودي طبعا اهداء للاخ مارسلينو *

*واحب اشكرك على ذوقك الجميل*









​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه ماشي حبيبتي وانا كمان من رايك هههههههههه*​
> 
> *وتسلميلي يا رب على فتحك للخاص وهو كده هيكون احسن فعلا عالاقل نريح الناس من دوشتنا هههههه *​
> *بس كلمة حق انتي تستاهلي اكتر بكتير بس ما باليد حيله هههههههه*​
> *وع فكره مش هتنازل عن مناداتك بزهرة المنتدى *​


 

:download:

بقول ما تفتحى موضوع 
وتسمية 

للاغبياء حصريا الذين اولهم asmicheal 

وتعلمينى ازاى اعمل صور جليتر 


وبعدين انا تلميذة مجتهدة 

يعنى فى حدود سنتين تلاتة وباشراف مركز ومتابعة 

ممكن اعمل صورة واحدة حلوة اهديها ليكى 

علشان بس اعرف ارد عليكى 


وعلى ابداعاتك المذهلة 



بجد مش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*ابداعات ايه بس*

*انا بس بحاول اني اعمل شي بسيط اعبر فيه عن محبتي ليكي *

*لاني بجد ببقى عاجزه اني ارد على كلامك اللي احلى من العسل*

*وبالنسبه للجلتر انتي بس حملي برنامج الفوتوشوب ولعيونك *

*وعلى فكره انا كمان مش اوي بس يعني بحاول محاولات بسيطه *

*ولو حابه بجد نزلي البرنامج وانا واثقه انك هتتعلمي بسرعه ان شاء الله *


*قرري بجد وقوليلي  وهستنى ردك يا زهرتنا الغاليه*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ابداعات ايه بس*​
> 
> *انا بس بحاول اني اعمل شي بسيط اعبر فيه عن محبتي ليكي *​
> *لاني بجد ببقى عاجزه اني ارد على كلامك اللي احلى من العسل*​
> ...


 

:download:


هوة البرنامج عند اولادى 
اول ما يخلصوا امتحانات 
هاخليهم 

ينزلوة ليا 

لعل وعسى 

اتعلم تحت اشرافك 

بس جهزى ادوية ضغط ومهدىء ليصبرك على ذكائى 

احمممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه لا بالعكس وبجد باسم الصليب عليكي باين انك انسانه بتلقطيها عالطاير متل ما بنقول عنا*

*وهتتعلمي بسرعه ان شاء الله*

*او بمعنى اصح هنتعلم سوا بسرعه *

*ربنا يوفق اولادك ونباركلك في نجاحهم يا رب*


*مستنيه نبتدي سوا *
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

> كمان انتى بقى عارفة غيرة مولكا
> احمممممممممممممممممممممممم



ناقر ونقير 
مولكا واسميشيل
هاهاهاهاهاهاها​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

​


Molka Molkan قال:


> ناقر ونقير
> مولكا واسميشيل
> هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> [/QUOTE*]*
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ناقر ونقير
> مولكا واسميشيل
> هاهاهاهاهاهاها​


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ناقر ونقير 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شوف مولكا انت وطحبوش  بنفس شقاوة ابنى الاوسط 

ونفس طريقتة بالمناقرة 

وزوجى يقول عاملين زى المولودين فوق روؤؤس بعض 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ابقى ادخل 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2040640&posted=1#post2040640



سايبالك هدية مولكا 


احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## marcelino (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ودي طبعا اهداء للاخ مارسلينو *
> 
> *واحب اشكرك على ذوقك الجميل*
> 
> ...




*ربنا يخليكي احنا اخوت عادى مافيش شكر بينا *





​


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

لمرسلينو


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

اهيه معلش
لمرسلينو


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2010)

*جميييله ثانكس كوكى تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## *koki* (23 أبريل 2010)

للقبلى و للبعدى


----------



## besm alslib (24 أغسطس 2010)

*احب اهديها للاخ الغالي النهيسي
*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*بهديها لكل اللي بيحبو قداسة البابا 
*




​


----------



## vetaa (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*الموضوع جميل خالص
وربنا يعوضك فيه بجد
وهدياكى جميله زيك وتصميماتك حلوة حقيقى

ومستنيه هديتى بقى طمع
هههههه
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (9 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا وانا فين الصوره بتاعتي
انا مليش دعوه انا عوزه صوره

بس موضوع تحفه وصور جميله خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك بسم الصليب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميييييل جدا يا ام جورج*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------

